# another black tip, with a tag attached pics, video



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

black tip from the surf.

out of the water










tag and released

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a341/AIRNUTS/IMG_0121.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j-1gs4S6Ig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5I1yYaRGGs


enjoy


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Eddie, you are the man!!!!

A few questions:

1.) What kind of rod and reel was that shark landed on?

2.) How do you rig and how far out do you put your bait?

3.) What did you use for bait?

4.) Can I have the GPS coordinates of your fishin hole?   

Great work, and the videos are AWESOME!


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Way cool! Great video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

1.) What kind of rod and reel was that shark landed on?

12' tsunami med action rod, daiwa emblem reel.

2.) How do you rig and how far out do you put your bait?

6' mono leader attached to a 2' wire # 9 circle hook.
bait is cast about 50 to 80 yards out.

3.) What did you use for bait?

chunks of blueruner, jacks and blue fish.

4.) Can I have the GPS coordinates of your fishin hole? 

sure, send money order for $ 100.000.00 

Great work, and the videos are AWESOME! 

thanks, more videos to come, bought a new digital video camera.


here is a pick of my rods and reels


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Great Post*

When are you going to have Clinics 
Miss having you big fish post on the beach. Glad to so some more..
What lb. Mono?/ and what wire?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

here is a pic of that rig


























200 lb mono, 150 lb wire


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Great pictures*

and some nice looking setup (reels,Poles) Zach we have some of those little sharks right here off Cocoa. I want to be there when you go fishing for them(with your gear), Because they been [email protected] slapping me, the last few times i been out there. Even almost spoon one of my 6500baitrunner but he let me off easy. And cut my leader. I have yet to bring one in from there, so thats my mission in life this coming year....I got leaders rig up already...(I know i got ahead of myself)...But i will take sick days off just to go with you. But with my luck you will bring in a 12ft Great white with you gear (7ft pole and Sahara reel) And i would just have to kill myself right there


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Way to go. Nice set ups to.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

How do you cast that long leader? I see that you have it sleeved so you can't be running it through the rod eyes. I guess technique but this ol dog has never seen that trick.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I might*

be wrong ...but he's only using 8ft of leader total...and the sinker rides on top of the wire leader and thats only 2ft so the sinker is in a good place to get the most out of the cast. So with a 12ft pole it can be done. AirNuts are you casting right from the beach?? cause i would think this would be hard in the surf. I know it can be done, i watching a guy one time..fishing from the surf with a long leaders and casting just has far has anybody else in the surf. He swung the whole thing around his head and then whip it out there I was on a pier, so i didnt get a chance to ask him, how in the hell was he doing this. I never was brave enough to try this, cause i know they would find me. Knock out on the beach, from hitting myself with the sinker and the bait


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*oh AirNuts*

What kind of line are you using??? it looks like what i use Moss green spiderwire Stealth 80lb test


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*AirNuts*

How do you like that Tica Dophin spinning reel?? is that the SE10000 model, and how does it compare with that Shimano Sustain you are also using?? I have alway like that color blue on that Tica reel....oh and since we are asking, how long is it taking you to bring those bad boy in?? I must be running into their older brother at Cocoa, I am using somewhat the same gear. But once i get hit, forget it they are off to the races. And don't even wave goodbye There is no turning these guys.....And i have gotten good infor from another board member here that fishes for them, just below cocoa(With heavy gear). So i am getting ready to do battle next year Water is too cold heh, heh....No my GF would kill me if i got sick again....hell i still not over this stupid bug....I told her what i needed what my fishing rod in my hand, and be next to water.....So she put a chair in the bathroom...fill the tub...put a little salt in it...gave me my fishing pole..and told me, high tide come in a hour...Knock yourselve out


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

What type of tag is that? I have the APEX program tags and they're little yellow numbers. That bad boy is pretty big. Good job on the biter. I haven't fished for or landed one in a month. Makes me want to grab my rod and give it another try


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok here we go
yes, I cast from the beach, over the head cast.
powerpro 30 lb about 500 yards.
the tica dolphin sf 900 is a good reel,great to cast lures, very fast retrieve, this one is brand new, I like the drag system on it, and you can filled it up with a lot of powerpro. 
to bring a shark to the beach takes about 20 to 40 minutes depending on there size.
it is an APEX tag.

when fishing for black tip sharks leave the drag loose all the way, when the shark takes the bait let him make a run, jump and go crazy for about 5 to 10 seconds, THEN thigten the drag, if you do it before he is going to brake you off.

is nothing to it LOL even my 11 year old son can do it










and here is the result










you never know, you may even set a new world record like my son did.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

_*you never know, you may even set a new world record like my son did.
*_
S W E E T ! ! ! 

Thanks for the info...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Damn*

You son just slapped a much of us   Tell him way to GO!!!! I know you are proud But really that just crush a bunch of us, seeing a little kid bring in that fish. And some of us have trouble with little old sheephead  Thanks for the info on the reel....I might just have to break down and get that reel, i love that color (blue) maybe i will get it for my GF as a Xmas gift She love blue also, and that way i can buy other reel. And get away with Again tell your son Great job


----------

